# Fishing Buddy



## Norman m Miller (Mar 9, 2020)

Looking for a Walleye fishing buddy, I have a 16 boat, Needs someone to pull it and fish with. Mostly Mosquito, Pymatuning and Lake Erie (Fairport Harbor)


----------



## rg6365 (Feb 16, 2009)

Norman m Miller said:


> Looking for a Walleye fishing buddy, I have a 16 boat, Needs someone to pull it and fish with. Mostly Mosquito, Pymatuning and Lake Erie (Fairport Harbor)





Norman m Miller said:


> Looking for a Walleye fishing buddy, I have a 16 boat, Needs someone to pull it and fish with. Mostly Mosquito, Pymatuning and Lake Erie (Fairport Harbor)


Hi I have a jeep Cherokee with a hitch and live in chardon, like going fishing in those lakes..


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Best post and reply I have seen in awhile. This post is the spirit of OGF.


----------



## Norman m Miller (Mar 9, 2020)

rg6365 said:


> Hi I have a jeep Cherokee with a hitch and live in chardon, like going fishing in those lakes..


How do you like to fish ? Jigging ? Trolling ?


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Norman, 
What kind of fish finder gps do you have on the boat? I have different map cards of lake master or navionics and I’m will to put you on some spots and share my techniques with ya. I have a couple tow vehicles as well.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

RR Pirate said:


> Best post and reply I have seen in awhile. This post is the spirit of OGF.


X2


----------



## rg6365 (Feb 16, 2009)

Norman m Miller said:


> How do you like to fish ? Jigging ? Trolling ?


I like both, sometimes trolling, then jigging ,whatever is working best..


----------



## Norman m Miller (Mar 9, 2020)

allwayzfishin said:


> Norman,
> What kind of fish finder gps do you have on the boat? I have different map cards of lake master or navionics and I’m will to put you on some spots and share my techniques with ya. I have a couple tow vehicles as well.


I have a Garmin Striker Plus 9sv Sonar/GPS from Cabelas


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

hey norm, what part of the state are you in.


----------



## Norman m Miller (Mar 9, 2020)

bountyhunter said:


> hey norm, what part of the state are you in.


I live in Middlefield


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I just installed that 93sv on Saturday and took it out Sunday for its maiden voyage. Although I like my bird 899, it’s a really nice unit. The only thing I dislike is the transducer length and the contour lines on the fishing maps are blue and not black. It’s hard for me to see.


----------



## Norman m Miller (Mar 9, 2020)

I like it, But I doubt that I would buy another one. I would want one that you can or have the lakes preinstalled.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Norman m Miller said:


> I like it, But I doubt that I would buy another one. I would want one that you can or have the lakes preinstalled.


Mine is the 93sv plus. It has 17,000 lakes of the us preinstalled. You must have the striker version


----------



## Norman m Miller (Mar 9, 2020)

REY298 said:


> It doesn't matter as long as it doesn't matter that I am Catholic! By the way, I am a stickler for safety! Do you have life jackets and a ship to shore-to- radio, especially, if you venture out on to Lake Erie?


I am also all about safety first, and command sense, I have a 2016 like new Mirrocraft, I am also very cautious and only go on Lake Erie on a calm day. I do not have a radio but I do have my phone with me, I do have all the legal requirements, Anything else you might need to know ?


----------



## Norman m Miller (Mar 9, 2020)

I just bought a 16' Lund in 2017, Then last fall i bought this Mirrocraft for a pretty reasonable price. So now i have my Lund forsale. So 2 summers of fishing i still have a lot to learn. My brother and Father in law taught me a lot. Always interesting to hear other ppl talk fishing, But as of now walleye is my favorite.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Norm, I only pray for your safety. Erie can be treacherous. Just make sure your phone is charged before you leave shore. A radio is better because the coast guard is always listening and it has a 24hr weather channel. I have 16ft tracker and believe me I am as hyped as you are...really twichery as you! But no fish is worth my life. Oh yeah, common sense is not common. Be safe out there buddy and have a great season!


----------



## Norman m Miller (Mar 9, 2020)

REY298 said:


> Norm, I only pray for your safety. Erie can be treacherous. Just make sure your phone is charged before you leave shore. A radio is better because the coast guard is always listening and it has a 24hr weather channel. I have 16ft tracker and believe me I as hyped as you are...really twichery as you! But no fish is worth my life. Oh yeah, common sense is not common. Be safe out there buddy and have a great season!


AMEN. Thank you


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

No I wasn't trying to be or have anything against them just saw the name and from middlefield n thought if I posted that way I'd figure out if he was or not . wasn't trying to stir anything up.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I have a Garmin Striker 7sv and a Garmin Echomap Chirp 7sv and there is a world of difference between the two units, the Striker has a very basic generic "map" that is basically a blank screen with your tracks on it, while the Echomap is preloaded with a ton of so-so maps, but also makes maps as I drive around a lake, which is really really nice. I also the ability to change the maps to make them look any way I like, which is very handy. For instance, I can make every five feet a totally different color, which is great when I am fishing in traffic on Erie. I put my Striker on my trolling motor and it is fine for that, but when I am heading to the spot it's invaluable to have that map!!!


----------



## Norman m Miller (Mar 9, 2020)

Good Info, I checked and I do have the Striker, I should have gone with the Echomap, Learning can be expensive.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

93sv is on sale at Cabelas right now. Since Garmin introduced the uhd versions. I have one as well. Map making is nice. Livescope is sick. Nothing like watching a 20" eye take a blade.


----------



## Norman m Miller (Mar 9, 2020)

Nice, I just checked it out and i would love to have it. But let me share a secret with you, I am happily married and i want to keep it that way, If i go buy another one right now i might need a new place to sleep. LOL


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

If you ever do upgrade that striker is really nice for on your trolling motor


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Norman m Miller said:


> Nice, I just checked it out and i would love to have it. But let me share a secret with you, * I am happily married and i want to keep it that way, If i go buy another one right now i might need a new place to sleep. LOL*


lol for sure,,,,, 
Norm, If THINGS GET BAD,,,, I have an Over-flow camper up between Bula/ Conn. W Fridge & Grill!
Your welcome to use it,,,,, 
& there's a spot to park your boat!!? ;>)


----------



## Norman m Miller (Mar 9, 2020)

HAHA, Thanks for the offer Doboy, I will keep that in mind. So far i am going to try and stay healthy and save my marriage, LOL i hope to upgrade someday tho.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Norman m Miller said:


> HAHA, Thanks for the offer Doboy, I will keep that in mind. So far i am going to try and stay healthy and save my marriage, LOL i hope to upgrade someday tho.



UPGRADE?????
GEeeeee,,, I hope SHE doesn't read this!!!! ;>)


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Am I missing something here or miss understand the op? He has a 16 Lund AND a new Sylvan and wants some buddy to fish with that can tow his boat? Two boats, no tow vehicle ? Not ment to be smart or mean, just don't understand....


----------



## Norman m Miller (Mar 9, 2020)

Doboy said:


> UPGRADE?????
> GEeeeee,,, I hope SHE doesn't read this!!!! ;>)


HAHAHA I ment upgrade my fish finder...


----------



## Norman m Miller (Mar 9, 2020)

Hatchetman said:


> Am I missing something here or miss understand the op? He has a 16 Lund AND a new Sylvan and wants some buddy to fish with that can tow his boat? Two boats, no tow vehicle ? Not ment to be smart or mean, just don't understand....


The reason is i am amish and don't have a vehicule.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

OK, now I understand. Good luck and hope you do get a fishing partner....


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

So. I'm curious. Why is it not ok to drive a car, but ok to drive a boat (same internal combustion engine) and use cell phones and the internet. Serious response only, please. Bored and would like to know.


----------



## Norman m Miller (Mar 9, 2020)

Ronny said:


> So. I'm curious. Why is it not ok to drive a car, but ok to drive a boat (same internal combustion engine) and use cell phones and the internet. Serious response only, please. Bored and would like to know.


Sorry, But this is my religion and i don't feel i need to explain i explain it on here.
That's why we live here in America so everybody can live the life and religion each person chooses.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Damn! I wish! I drive a prius


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Norman m Miller said:


> Sorry, But this is my religion and i don't feel i need to explain i explain it on here.
> That's why we live here in America so everybody can live the life and religion each person chooses.


 I hope you find someone excellent to go fishing with because you deserve it!


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Norman m Miller said:


> Sorry, But this is my religion and i don't feel i need to explain i explain it on here.
> That's why we live here in America so everybody can live the life and religion each person chooses.


Well, ok. I guess I'm free never to assist any of your kind. Fair enough.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Ronny said:


> Well, ok. I guess I'm free never to assist any of your kind. Fair enough.


You cannot pre-judge one individual based on the actions of many. 

If I were to judge like you I wouldn’tbe assisting anyone ever in this world. 

All kinds of people do the things that you’re likely upset about not just his kind of people. 

Don’t be this guy folks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I judge people individually based on their character, actions and how they treat me. I know many good people of all races religions and sexual orientations. 

Discrimination is intolerable in today’s society and everyone should speak out against it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Do you virtue signal all day, or just 9-5?
Was just curious.
You think you can come off that high horse any time soon?
Hipocracy shouldn't be tolerated in today's society and people should speak out against it.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Ronny said:


> Do you virtue signal all day, or just 9-5?
> Was just curious.
> You think you can come off that high horse any time soon?
> Hipocracy shouldn't be tolerated in today's society and people should speak out against it.


Stand by your tool bag statements. it’s fine by me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

And this is done.


----------

